# Spinning: locks



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is a pound of teeswater locks from Natalie Redding. Absolutely beautiful!!! Soft, shiny, long locks. Started out a bit dirty, turned out a sweet creamy white!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

LOVELY !!!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

wow!What a difference!
,


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Gee my hair was that color about 60 years ago - but I would have killed for the curls!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful wool.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

They are just beautifull! How did you manage to get them? I know she doesn't always open her lock sales to the public but only to reg customers. Ar you a regular? At least that is my impression. I wanted to order locks but couldn't even figure out her site to do it.

That are gorgeous locks and you are going to have so much fun with them.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet! So lovely.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh how pretty :sm11:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty have fun. They look so silky and soft.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful! You will have so much fun spinning them!


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

Share the journey you take with these locks please.


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

Share the journey you take with these locks please.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Will you spin the right from the locks? I would. Years ago a friend of mine and I did demos at a local fair and spun right off the sheep (sheared and raw) lock by lock instead of flicking or carding it.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Oooh, nice!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Gorgeous fleece.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So pretty! Can't wait to see your spin!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> They are just beautifull! How did you manage to get them? I know she doesn't always open her lock sales to the public but only to reg customers. Ar you a regular? At least that is my impression. I wanted to order locks but couldn't even figure out her site to do it.
> 
> That are gorgeous locks and you are going to have so much fun with them.


I just happened to go on Facebook at the right time and she was offering these for sale. They didn't last long, she has the most beautiful fiber, can't say enough GOOD about her.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

shepherd said:


> Will you spin the right from the locks? I would. Years ago a friend of mine and I did demos at a local fair and spun right off the sheep (sheared and raw) lock by lock instead of flicking or carding it.


I am going to spin from the lock, I'll probably spin some mulberry silk to ply with.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice locks. Love seeing the process photos. Looking forward to seeing more of this spinning project.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

They certainly cleaned up beautifully. Please post pictures after you spin them. I would love to see what you make from them.


----------

